# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  BEST online blood test company?

## ElkDiesel

Can someone recommend A reputable send in blood test for T levels estrogen and all the basic numbers? Id like to monitor my labs 2x a month if possible so I can get wvshrbing dialed in.

----------


## Cylon357

Send in? Don't know about that. 

Lots of sites that use labcorp or quest to do the draw.

----------


## almostgone

> Can someone recommend A reputable send in blood test for T levels estrogen and all the basic numbers? I’d like to monitor my labs 2x a month if possible so I can get wvshrbing dialed in.


Like Cy mentioned, an online service will write the order for the draw based on which panels you have chosen. Then you will have to select your location for the sample. After the sample is drawn and processed, you will receive an email prompting you to login to get your results.... usually in the form of a printable.pdf.

Shop around there are several services and prices can vary a good bit. I generally use Privatemdlabs. They use LabCorp and Quest. I think Quest is typically cheaper.

Personally, once I use one provider ( LabCorp), I stick with it so that the reference ranges for all of my tests are the same.

----------


## Cylon357

> Like Cy mentioned, an online service will write the order for the draw based on which panels you have chosen. Then you will have to select your location for the sample. After the sample is drawn and processed, you will receive an email prompting you to login to get your results.... usually in the form of a printable.pdf.
> 
> Shop around there are several services and prices can vary a good bit. I generally use Privatemdlabs. They use LabCorp and Quest. I think Quest is typically cheaper.
> 
> Personally, once I use one provider ( LabCorp), I stick with it so that the reference ranges for all of my tests are the same.


I wasn't sure if OP was asking for one of the "finger prick" type testing companies where you take your own sample, box it up and mail it in. 

For conventional "drive to the draw center" testing, I like ultalabtests in addition to the one AG mentioned. In my area, they have the best pricing so far.

Always look for discount codes if you go this route. They are readily available and will save you about 20%

----------


## almostgone

> I wasn't sure if OP was asking for one of the "finger prick" type testing companies where you take your own sample, box it up and mail it in. 
> 
> For conventional "drive to the draw center" testing, I like ultalabtests in addition to the one AG mentioned. In my area, they have the best pricing so far.
> 
> Always look for discount codes if you go this route. They are readily available and will save you about 20%


Same here. I prefer the blood draws over the finger prick tests. 

On a day that I pulled self-ordered labs, I went by work for our annual biometrics. They used the finger stick test for cholesterol and it was woefully inaccurate. Met with the plant nurse practitioner and showed her what an actual blood draw value was vs. the finger stick test. Finger stick had total cholesterol @ >200 mg/dL. Actual LabCorp value was 131 mg/dL. The inaccurate fingerstick test would have cost me part of the company HSA contribution.

----------


## almostgone

....and I'm not knocking the importance of lab work. I just have a suspicion that some of the health service contractors may not be diligent about verifying the "use by" date of their supplies or calibration dates of their equipment.

----------


## slfmade

> Like Cy mentioned, an online service will write the order for the draw based on which panels you have chosen. Then you will have to select your location for the sample. After the sample is drawn and processed, you will receive an email prompting you to login to get your results.... usually in the form of a printable.pdf.
> 
> Shop around there are several services and prices can vary a good bit. I generally use Privatemdlabs. They use LabCorp and Quest. I think Quest is typically cheaper.
> 
> Personally, once I use one provider ( LabCorp), I stick with it so that the reference ranges for all of my tests are the same.


Agreed. I've been using privademdlabs for over 10 years now I believe. I have no complaints

----------


## LegendKiller85

If you Cruise Groupon you will find them for the low and there's usually a 25% off of that low price already. GICH!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk

----------


## wellshii

Old thread but to chime in I use walk in lab.
You can either choose quest or labcorp to do the blood work.
So far they have been the best pricing.
Another one I once used was health test direct.

----------

